# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Show Off Your Work At Inside 3D Printing Thanks to MyMiniFactory

## Brian_Krassenstein

The Inside 3D Printing Conference and Expos offer unparalleled access to people, technology, and news in the 3D printing world. With next month's 3DPrintWeek New York rapidly approaching, MyMiniFactory is among exhibitors looking to shake things up at their booth. The company is offering the opportunity for 5 designers to be selected to showcase their 3D design work at the MyMiniFactory booth -- and the top designer will walk away with a $500 prize. The contest will accept submissions through April 2nd, with winners announced April 8th -- all in good time for 3DPrintWeek New York April 15-17. Check out more details on submission guidelines in the full article: http://3dprint.com/51989/3dprintweek-myminifactory/

----------


## curious aardvark

lol not sure poop bag dispensers are what they're looking for ;-)

----------

